# Uva Ursi?



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I recently had a comprehensive stool analysis that indicated I have bad bacteria in my stomach. An alternative medicine doctor ordered this test and he has recommended that I try taking Uva Ursi to help eradicate the bacteria. (It can also be treated with Sulfa antibiotics but I cannot tolerate them) Has anyone taken this herb? The information I've found about it indicates that it can sometimes cause gastric distress so I'm a little concerned. Thanks.


----------

